# Facial Hair - is it there?



## Richard King (Dec 14, 2008)

I was laughing at this poster of types of beards
http://wondermark.com/xyz/beardposter_lg.jpg

and I began to wonder how many bearded sages are on the PB.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish I could grow a beard. If I could, I'd grow a Scottish mustache out and curl it along my jaw-line. 

Awesome.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 15, 2008)

I walk around with Indiana Jones scruf a good deal of the time but when clean shaven i look like a teenager so I typically don't like it.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 15, 2008)

Clean shaven. Makes me look younger.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 15, 2008)

beard


----------



## beej6 (Dec 15, 2008)

Can't grow a Sasquatch beard, but more than a goatee certainly.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 15, 2008)

Trimmed beard for now, sometimes a trim go-tee.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I am a grizzled per the poster


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the potential to grow a thick beard, but I would never be able to get past the itchy stage! I like being clean-shaven anyway.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess a goatee doesn't count?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2008)

Even when I shave I have a beard by about 1400 hours every day.


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay, which one of the beard styles on the chart would you guys choose...if you had the guts?

I like the "kitchen shelf".

By the way, I finding myself wondering if this is all merely tongue-in-cheek. Am I so gullible to think that there _actually_ could be a beard called "dangle-swaggles" or "wandering Jim"? Perhaps this thread was started because a very clever Richard King, wished to have some fun with the other men on the PB by encouraging them to adopt a crazy facial hair style and drive their wives up the wall. 

Perhaps Richard stayed up all night thinking of strange names for all of these beard styles and then putting them onto a poster...I'm just sayin'!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> I guess a goatee doesn't count?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2008)

Guess how I voted.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm 22 and I still can't grow a beard...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think I ever shaved before I was eighteen. Then while I was in the Navy, I awoke one morning and needed to shave. Then, poof, I grew a beard overnight it seemed. It was amazing. Two of my kids have to shave already. One is sixteen and the other is seventeen. They can only grow the goatee thingy so far. But I expect that to change soon.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 15, 2008)

Off topic, but did anybody trim the URL to the home site? - pretty funny stuff...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I'm 22 and I still can't grow a beard...


 Unless you want to grow a beard count your blessings. I have had full, thick, barbed wire facial hair, and thus the need to shave a couple of times each day when clean shaven, since the age of fifteen. It gets old and expensive.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2008)

Josh, it must be something in either that Arkansas water or the numerous tick and chigger bites. Perhaps we should apply for a government grant to study it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 15, 2008)

I would be going for the "Comic-con", but I set the beard trimmer too low yesterday morning. But the "Maltese" might be a goal worth working toward...


----------



## nicnap (Dec 15, 2008)

I am between the Grizzled and the Wispy Wiggins.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like to know the breakdown of beards among the Presbyterians and baptists. Brother Randy would weight the baptist side at first but I'm guessing more Presbyterians would have beards than baptists.

I had facial hair most of my adult life until it turn white. Facial hair adds a good ten years to my appearance but I still can't get that elusive senior discount. When my eyebrows finish turning white than I might grow a beard again.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just wearing the same mustache that I've had since I was 16.

Wish I could do the beard thing but can't until I retire next year. The Navy doesn't take kindly to beards.


----------



## KMK (Dec 15, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'd like to know the breakdown of beards among the Presbyterians and baptists. Brother Randy would weight the baptist side at first but I'm guessing more Presbyterians would have beards than baptists.
> 
> I had facial hair most of my adult life until it turn white. Facial hair adds a good ten years to my appearance but I still can't get that elusive senior discount. When my eyebrows finish turning white than I might grow a beard again.



_Baptist_ beard-wearer here. Actually, I would assume there would be more fuzzy baptists than Presbyterians.


----------



## PastorSBC (Dec 15, 2008)

well trimmed goatee here.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 15, 2008)

Clean-shaven look here.


----------



## JM (Dec 15, 2008)

Beard.

I've been known to sport an Amish style beard from time to time, but for the most part I have a short beard.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to see someone try this one on for size:


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 15, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> I want to see someone try this one on for size:



I'll get right on that. Pictures will be posted in....8 years.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Dec 15, 2008)

HAHAHA, soup-saver! a mustache that is only on the sides, not on the top!!

I was looking for that on there (i didn't know the name of it of course, though), but didn't think i would find it, because I thought it was just too weird. That's the way my husband's is, but not because he styles it that way--that's just the way it grows (or should i say "doesn't grow")!


----------



## Nate (Dec 15, 2008)

I look like I have mange if let it go too long.


----------



## jambo (Dec 15, 2008)

Zenas said:


> I wish I could grow a beard. If I could, I'd grow a Scottish mustache out and curl it along my jaw-line.
> 
> Awesome.




A Scottish mustache? Whatever is that?


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 15, 2008)

Presbyterian with a van Dyke here. Over Christmas, I will growing a full beard for the winter.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Wish I could do the beard thing but can't until I retire next year. The Navy doesn't take kindly to beards.



I got out of the Navy because they made all of us shave our beards off 01 JAN 85. I was mad and tired of the stupid politics. It was the last straw to break the camels back... so to speak. I was a vain young man wanting to look older and wiser. Now I am just older and realizing I aint much wiser.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 15, 2008)

Well trimmed full grown beard on this Baptistyerian.....I mean Presbytist......I mean Baptist......yeah, Baptist.

Speaking of grizzly beards, wasn't Paton's a grand one?


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Dec 15, 2008)

I am a beardful baptist.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 15, 2008)

Full trimmed beard of no distinct name (maybe Sean Connery-esque?).

My dad is the only clean-shaven member of my immediate biological family. My mom and sister both sport mustaches, to their Greek chagrin.

Theognome


----------

